# custom homes trim paint advice needed



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello everyone, been painting in new home construction for several years, mainly in custom homes. My question is I need a good product for trim. Primer and finish. I have been using GP primer for years and its decent stuff but very hard to sand and not as smooth as oil lol. For finish I have been using cornado semi gloss or HP2000. Results are ok but I would like a lot better. Curious too see what others are using preferably latex or hybrids. Unfortanetly my builders are all into the new green scene and oil is not an option. Also I spray all trim and doors. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I use HP2000

Coverstain is my go-to primer, but no oil means you'll have to talk to your GP rep about a different option.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Are u getting a nice smooth finish with the HP2000?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

For finish if you have the time to wait to re-coat Advance is great for trim. If time is a factor pro classic. I feel both are good sprayable. I really like the advance a little better for spraying but sometimes the slow dry time can become a factor.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone use manor hall or sw sologloss? Have a couple reps trying to sell me on it


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Advantage 900


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

Monamel s/g, 310 tip for doors (especially metal), base, crown. XP 2000 and the K&B are also very good, I think they are almost the same product.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

ejs said:


> Monamel s/g, 310 tip for doors (especially metal), base, crown. XP 2000 and the K&B are also very good, I think they are almost the same product.


I heard about the monamel from my sales rep. Is it water (easy) cleanup? And is it a smoother finish then the hp2000


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

azzurri said:


> Are u getting a nice smooth finish with the HP2000?


I can get a nice smooth finish spraying just about anything


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

BC_Painter said:


> I can get a nice smooth finish spraying just about anything


What primer are you using under the monamel?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

We use SW fastcoat gloss or superpaint semi-gloss, with some xim of course. Does a nice finish when spraying with our titan 440 multifinish. However we have been thinking about trying farrel-calhoon, a new regional paint company.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice. Just got a great deal on the ppg manor hall but I read it was reformulated with the timeless and not that good anymore. Any feedback on this product from peple who have used it recently would be great and also what tip are they using to spary it. My go to tips are 210, 310 or 211 .


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I recently used manor hall on a job.

It was a nice hard finish, but the walls seemed to feel almost slightly rough compared the the really smooth finish I typically get, nothing the customer complained about, but it was noticable. Otherwise it was fine.

I use coverstain under my monamel too. It flowed out pretty nicely. I prefer cabinet coat though.

X11 tips always for trim/doors for me


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

azzurri said:


> What primer are you using under the monamel?


If a primer is necessary Bullseye 123. Monamel is super hard and a great product if you let it dry well. Most of the time " one" coat is enough for Doors if you sand and clean. When I spray N/C I shoot all the doors and trim with Monamel. To touch up the trim I tint or color x/p 2000 or K/B the same color as the Monamel. I find it too sticky to brush especially if the room is too warm. To answer your other question as to clean up. Monamel cleans up with water in 10 min. or so, after that it is paint thinner. The sprayer tip I keep in water or a damp rag. The sprayer I cleanup in hot soapy water and lightly add throat seal to the tips gun parts etc.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

What is K/B sorry not familiar with the product and xp 2000 the same as hp2000 from general?


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

And thumbs up for cabinet coat, love that stuff just to pricey for new construction, used it for a few built ins and came out flawless.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

azzurri said:


> Anyone use manor hall or sw sologloss? Have a couple reps trying to sell me on it


I have used MH Timeless on many NC jobs and like the results. Much like anything the prep and primer makes the topcoat.


----------



## azzurri (Feb 27, 2014)

Workaholic said:


> I have used MH Timeless on many NC jobs and like the results. Much like anything the prep and primer makes the topcoat.


What primer were u using under the MH? And also was it oil or latex?


----------

